# Raccoon dogs from 6wks to now



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

hi my prevous thread was http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammal-pictures/549472-raccoon-dogs-my-new-exotics.html if anyone wants take a look but heres some old to new pics.
weaning of the bottle:








when we first got them tiny lil things









drinking out the dog bowl








drinking out the dog bowl now is much easyer now they bigger they love it








going to see whats upstairs for today








there fav room for some reason








testing out for bed








coming back down stairs








playing with dog bed








taz saying hi to the rotty








so furry now ready for winter








just friendly big balls of fur now:flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I never thought they would still be as tame as when we got them but they are and move really enjoy having them around. I never seen one in winter time before but the amount of fur these 2 have now got is huge so soft makes them look 3 times what they really are. maybe get abit fluffyer we will see. my son prob loves them more than us stroking them and feeding them:flrt:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

They look great! Are they in the house full time, or do they get kennelled? What are they like in the house?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

They look brilliant
I did some reading up on these a while back
but it was suggested that they werent too friendly..
yours seem to be!



on a different note, are these the animals PETA are always on about, being used for fur?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> They look great! Are they in the house full time, or do they get kennelled? What are they like in the house?


they are not in the house all the time. come in for a few hours most days but don't stay in as they get into everything so need your eyes open to much to be 24/7 though they dont destroy much just dont want them playing with some things eg kids toys and ornaments :lol2:. they are not kennelled, they have a outside area with indoor brick sleeping area via hole in the wall but most days we open the door and they get freedom of the garden and house when we not busy normally few hours a day.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool - sounds very much like how I keep my skunks - enclosures in the garage when I'm out and overnight, but access to house and garden during the day when I'm home to supervise. Wonder how raccoon dogs would get on with the skunks!?

Raccoon dogs are on my wish list for when my elderly chinchillas have passed on - I could build a lovely kennel where their shed is!:whistling2:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> on a different note, are these the animals PETA are always on about, being used for fur?


Yes


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

danabanana said:


> Yes


horrific.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> They look brilliant
> I did some reading up on these a while back
> but it was suggested that they werent too friendly..
> yours seem to be!
> ...


as already stated yes they are used for fur trade, i can see why wonderful fur but its a real shame they are. i never come across anyone saying there not friendly to be honest raccoons yes but not raccoon dogs, i know of a few owners all of which say they are tame, i think they have a fantastic temperment, just a shame they cant learn commands like a dog eg leave :lol2:. though they do come running when called.



Loderuna said:


> Cool - sounds very much like how I keep my skunks - enclosures in the garage when I'm out and overnight, but access to house and garden during the day when I'm home to supervise. Wonder how raccoon dogs would get on with the skunks!?
> 
> Raccoon dogs are on my wish list for when my elderly chinchillas have passed on - I could build a lovely kennel where their shed is!:whistling2:


the two i have get on well with my rottweilers and my son/friends but they never been around animals of similer sizes to them but my next doors cat jumped in the garden and coco (female) chased it but of course cat just went up the fence and coco couldn't follow, though she did try


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> just a shame they cant learn commands like a dog eg leave :lol2:. though they do come running when called.


Out of curiosity have you tried? How have they got on with toilet training, and have you managed to get a harness/lead on them yet?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

danabanana said:


> Out of curiosity have you tried? How have they got on with toilet training, and have you managed to get a harness/lead on them yet?


getting a harness on them is easy now but they dont get the lead side of it cant work out why they cant move anymore, so kinda given up on that. i have tried some basic stuff like sitting more food like you would a puppy but its more luck than learning i think when they do it, though they take food nicely


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, met a young one a little while ago he was lovely, a bit shy but a really nice temperament:flrt:. What fabulous fur they have,just want to snuggle them lol!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

africa said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous, met a young one a little while ago he was lovely, a bit shy but a really nice temperament:flrt:. What fabulous fur they have,just want to snuggle them lol!


taz the boy was shy when we got him but now he almost as lively as coco who was not shy at all when we got her. taz kinda just follows what every she does lol. its very soft fur when holding them they try to climb onto your shoulders (not so easy now) but the fur smothers you now :lol2: not that they stay still for long unless they getting a stroke


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww they are lovely


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

our **** dogs look very different... a blue tick **** dog there..

haha!!!

but seriously, those are really cool looking!:no1:

like raccoons i can see... they look very solid!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't have to put the two I had here in an enclosure at all they were fine free in the house, never damaged anything and easily litter trained. 

I adore this species - my all time favourite :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are stunning:flrt: Im amazed at how much they have grown even with their amazing winter coats, beautiful:flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I didn't have to put the two I had here in an enclosure at all they were fine free in the house, never damaged anything and easily litter trained.
> 
> I adore this species - my all time favourite :no1::no1::no1:


i can agree they are one amazing exotic pet mine are not bad at all in house its just when im not there i dont think i could not trust my rottweilers to leave them alone. so safer all round putting them around away when we not around.



Shell195 said:


> They are stunning:flrt: Im amazed at how much they have grown even with their amazing winter coats, beautiful:flrt:


me to they grow up so fast i thought puppys grow up well


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my gosh, iv been looking at racoon dogs for ages, i really want one!

im so jelous!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

We are hoping to get two males next year... Would it be best to have them neutered?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

jerboa said:


> We are hoping to get two males next year... Would it be best to have them neutered?


sorry but I cant answer that as never had two males together and don't know of anyone that has. I know of some people with 1 male to a few females at most say the male gets on with all but females fight abit without any damage


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you groom them in any way (bath, brush etc) or just leave them to it? That's a lot of fur! Do they shed a lot?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> sorry but I cant answer that as never had two males together and don't know of anyone that has. I know of some people with 1 male to a few females at most say the male gets on with all but females fight abit without any damage


Thanks. H'mmm would a a male/female pair (both neutered) be more appropriate I wonder.....


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

danabanana said:


> Do you groom them in any way (bath, brush etc) or just leave them to it? That's a lot of fur! Do they shed a lot?


at first we did as they was very messy with milk and stuff, but now we leave them to it, stays clean non matted all on its own, unlike alot of man made breeds of dog lol


jerboa said:


> Thanks. H'mmm would a a male/female pair (both neutered) be more appropriate I wonder.....


i would say that would be a better choice


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

*more piccys*



Loderuna said:


> Cool - sounds very much like how I keep my skunks - enclosures in the garage when I'm out and overnight, but access to house and garden during the day when I'm home to supervise. Wonder how raccoon dogs would get on with the skunks!?
> 
> Raccoon dogs are on my wish list for when my elderly chinchillas have passed on - I could build a lovely kennel where their shed is!:whistling2:


I thought I would try to answer this question abit better than last time so i borrowed my friends puppy (which i may be having:whistling2 and put it in the garden with one of my raccoon dogs to see if she would get along with a small animal which glad to say went well happyly being around each other but raccoon dog does not take to being anoyed like a older domestic dog may ignore for awhile. but all in all for a first meeting cant fuilt the raccoon dog or puppy :lol2: heres some pics:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> i would say that would be a better choice


Thanks - will most likely try to go for this combination then... : victory:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice pics - love your shoes!!

The look on RC's face is exactly like the look older dogs get around puppies - what's that brat doing and why can't it leave me alone! Kids!!!

They look so much wider with the winter coat on! Spring moult will be interesting!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Nice pics - love your shoes!!
> 
> The look on RC's face is exactly like the look older dogs get around puppies - what's that brat doing and why can't it leave me alone! Kids!!!
> 
> They look so much wider with the winter coat on! Spring moult will be interesting!


your right it is that sorta look.
I cant wait to see how much fur they loose in spring


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Absolutely stunning... out of curiosity how much would one cost ( not thinking of getting one just curious)


----------

